# Lawyer Caldas da Rainha



## Spudmurf

Hi, could anyone personally recommend an English speaking lawyer in Caldas area? Thanks, Spud!


----------



## robc

Spudmurf said:


> Hi, could anyone personally recommend an English speaking lawyer in Caldas area? Thanks, Spud!


This is possible but maybe you need to increase your post count to iirc 5 thereby allowing a PM exchange.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Spudmurf

*Caldas Lawyer*

Hi Rob, not sure what that means? Does it mean that I have to submit a certain number of posts before I can receive emails/replies? Thanks, Steve:fingerscrossed:


----------



## canoeman

5 posts before you can communicate via PM personal messages, but mods are quite happy for someone to make a personal recommendation like a lawyer just don't like posts that are pure adverts or maybe Rod doesn't want to publish publicly someones contact details


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> 5 posts before you can communicate via PM personal messages, but mods are quite happy for someone to make a personal recommendation like a lawyer just don't like posts that are pure adverts or maybe Rod doesn't want to publish publicly someones contact details


I would rather recommend privately so you are right Canoe

Rob


----------



## debzor

robc said:


> I would rather recommend privately so you are right Canoe
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob

I would appreciate if you could also pm me on the same matter.


----------



## jellybean

Yes: 

Rafael Crespo da Fonseca

Email: [email protected]

Av. 1º de Maio, nº 4 - 1º
2500-081 Caldas da Rainha
PORTUGAL
Phone/Fax: +351 262 880 328

Helped me buy my house and sort out the matriculation of my car very competently. Goes the extra mile and doesn't cut corners. He was recommended to me and now I'm happy to recommend him to others.


----------



## randikev

jellybean said:


> Yes:
> 
> Rafael Crespo da Fonseca
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Av. 1º de Maio, nº 4 - 1º
> 2500-081 Caldas da Rainha
> PORTUGAL
> Phone/Fax: +351 262 880 328
> 
> Helped me buy my house and sort out the matriculation of my car very competently. Goes the extra mile and doesn't cut corners. He was recommended to me and now I'm happy to recommend him to others.


Thank you for this info, we are looking to buy in the next few months and this is very helpful.

Kind regards
Randikev
from Liverpool


----------

